# Secuencia con Leds



## Fierros (Jul 16, 2006)

Hola la hago corta.. porque no tengo mucho tiempo ... bueno ahi vamos

Necesito que por ejemplo 17 leds se enciendan uno atras del otro... digamos que cuando se enciende uno se apague y prenda el de al lado, y asi sucesivamente..
Por favor se los pido..
atte: 

Daniel


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 16, 2006)

Pues, eso lo puede lograr con 1 contador como un 74192, un decodificador de bcd a decimal.

Bueno, si lo hace así puede controlar 10 leds, habrá que ingeniárselas para hacerlo con 2 y controlar 17.

También se peude hacer con un registro de corrimiento hecho con FF jk.

Pero usted lo esta posteando en interfases, acaso lo quiere hacer con la PC?

Saludos


----------



## icarus (Jul 16, 2006)

> Pues, eso lo puede lograr con 1 contador como un 74192, un decodificador de bcd a decimal.
> 
> Bueno, si lo hace así puede controlar 10 leds, habrá que ingeniárselas para hacerlo con 2 y controlar 17.
> 
> ...



Pero un 74192 es un contador posee 4 salidas Q0,Q1,Q2 yQ3 ,nesesitaras 4 de estos integrados,conectados en cascada,ademas de la logica adicional para controlar los 17 leds.


Hechale un vistaso a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/secuencial-leds-bateria-2306/
Un shift register o registro de corrimiento seria mejor.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 16, 2006)

Hola, el 74192 es solo un ejemplo, se ocupan 2 contadores como ese para la salida emetrla a undeco de BCD a decimal, al hacer esto cuando la cuana se incrementa, el deco pararece que estubiera haciendo una secuencia, eso sería con un solo contador. Pues el segundo estaría contando las decenas y así no va a servir.

Y la otra opcipon que yo sugería es hacer un registro como ff, pero va  a quedar un poco grande para 17 leds, o también esta la posibilidad de un 74194 

Saludos


----------



## Fierros (Jul 17, 2006)

miren yo lo que quiero haces es simple.. (buen no se si es simple pero) yo queria armar masomenos 10 leds para ponerselos a la carcasa de pc para que quede un poco mejor algo asi como modding.. por eso preguntaba si se puede hacer eso yo lo que queria hacer es parecido al auto fantastico... que prendia de una punta a la otra y asi sucesivamente..

buen si alguien puede ayudar se los agradecere.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 17, 2006)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> miren yo lo que quiero haces es simple.. (buen no se si es simple pero) yo queria armar masomenos 10 leds para ponerselos a la carcasa de pc para que quede un poco mejor algo asi como modding.. por eso preguntaba si se puede hacer eso yo lo que queria hacer es parecido al auto fantastico... que prendia de una punta a la otra y asi sucesivamente..
> 
> buen si alguien puede ayudar se los agradecere.



Hola, hay un detalle, si se peude hacer, incluso hace día hice un circuito para un usuario, pero la pregunta es

Quiere que el led que ya había encendido se quede encendido???

Por que el que yo hice para el usuario es una letra T, y la letra se va encendiendo led a led, y cuando llega hasta arriba, se empieza a apagar led por led.

Si tiene circuit maker le adjunto la simulación para que la pruebe.

Si la quiere como modding en la PC se puede usar el puerto paralelo, pero sería un desperdicio pues esto se puede hacer con unos cuantos contadores, ddecodificadores y FF, ahora que si sabe programar pics esto sería aún más sencillo, con un 16f84 podríamos utilizar todos los pines como salida y controlar 13 leds o multiplexarlo y obtener más.


Espero su respuesta de si quiere la simulación

Saludos
Saludos


----------



## Willington (Jul 17, 2006)

Y porque no usa solo 2 4017 en cascada ?? este CI puede controlar 10 salidas secuenciales. Con 2 perfectamente puede controlar hasta 20 Leds ....

asi fue como le hice a mi esposa una ruleta didactica de 20 posciciones / penitencias ....

voy a buscar el Circuito....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 17, 2006)

Willington dijo:
			
		

> Y porque no usa solo 2 4017 en cascada ?? este CI puede controlar 10 salidas secuenciales. Con 2 perfectamente puede controlar hasta 20 Leds ....
> 
> asi fue como le hice a mi esposa una ruleta didactica de 20 posciciones / penitencias ....
> 
> voy a buscar el Circuito....



Bueno, ahi tiene una opción más.

Lo moveré a Circuitos Lógicos, pues no tiene que ver con interfáses

Saludos


----------



## Willington (Jul 17, 2006)

Bueno aqui esta mi circuito ....


----------



## Fierros (Jul 17, 2006)

mira.. lo que yo kisiera armar es como el auto fantastico si alguien lo vio me entenderia... qquiero que cuando se prenda el primer led.. a la ves ponele pasan unos 0.6 milsec.. se apague y se prenda el segundo led(EDIT)... si se entiende mejor.. sino pregunten de nuevo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 17, 2006)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> mira.. lo que yo kisiera armar es como el auto fantastico si alguien lo vio me entenderia... qquiero que cuando se prenda el primer led.. a la ves ponele pasan unos 0.6 milsec.. se apague y se prenda el segundo... si se entiende mejor.. sino pregunten de nuevo.



Oks, ya entendí , no se si el circuito que le postearon arriba funcione así, pero insisto, con un deco de BCD a decimal puede lograr controlar 9, si agregamos otro sería 18, si mañana tengo tiempo le hago el diagrama.

O por que no intenta con el que le poste el compañero arriba, se ve más sencillo y barato.

Saludos


----------



## Willington (Jul 17, 2006)

mmmm, ya se si ese efecto del auto fantastico ....

que mas parece un gusano rebotando .... genial 

bueno hacerlo en discreto es todo un reto, sobretodo por el tamaño

mejor usaria un pic.... pero si quiere discreto necesita
un contador de .. bueno 4 bits reversible le darian 16 leds, reversible
para que la luz "rebote" creo que un 191 o 192 se hace eso, un par de decos
138 sacarian las 16 lineas (8 por cada uno) ...mmmm para el leve retardo 
lo mas tecnico seria usar monoestables pero necesitarias 8x556 grrr muchos IC.

se me ocurre hacer una linea de retardo con capacitores, es decir colocar un 
capacitor de unos 10uF mas o menos en paralelo con una resistencia y el led, con eso el pulso de activacion carga el capacitor y se descarga a traves del led y la resistencia cuando el pulso no este y dara un retardo de desvanecimiento interesante ..... ah pero hay que colocar un diodo extra para que el capacitor se descargue por el camino correcto.  eso es todo, me quedo sonando. Si me sobra tiempo este fin de semana hago el diseño.

saludos


----------



## Fierros (Jul 18, 2006)

OKS MUCHAS GRACIAS

Les Agradesco a todos!!!!!!!

salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 18, 2006)

Willington dijo:
			
		

> mmmm, ya se si ese efecto del auto fantastico ....
> 
> que mas parece un gusano rebotando .... genial
> 
> ...



Hola, entonces el que usted había posteado que efecto generaba???

Al ratito trato de hacer el que yo digo.

Saludos


----------



## Willington (Jul 18, 2006)

el que postee antes senciallamente funciona como una ruleta,  en una sola direccion.

claro que con unos diodos adicionales se puede hacer un efecto de rebote, mmm
habria que ver ...

con este par de 4017 se pudede llegar hasta 100 leds ya que realmente el
funcionamiento no es en cascada sino en arreglo fila columna. 

es mas, si remplazas un 4017 por un LM3914 puedes construir un mini osciloscopio
digital ..... usas el 4017 como barrido horizontal y 3914 como barrido vertical ....


----------



## sebitronic (Sep 10, 2008)

el esquema de willintog esta bueno pero aa lo simplifique un poco cambiando el 4017 por un 4013 que sale mas barato tiene menos patas y es un flip flop de tipo d 

chau besos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> Necesito que por ejemplo 17 leds se enciendan uno atras del orto...


O sea seria de 16 leds... y el otro....        
 
En la red hay varios circuitos, y con 4 IC4017 podes hacer el efecto con 20 leds, si queres avisa y hago el esquematico.


----------



## ANUBIS (Oct 7, 2008)

hola a todos compañeros:
es la primera vez que participo de un tema, llevo poco tiemp en el foro y quisiera saber si me pudieran ayudar a diseñar un secuenciador de luces con 16 leds ida y vuelta pero con un demultiplexor unicamente....ya que solo he encontrado diseños con pics y contadores.
muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda
chao


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola.
Mira: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/efecto-auto-increible-16-leds-3357/#post52986

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Niccolo (Nov 19, 2008)

Willington dijo:
			
		

> Bueno aqui esta mi circuito ....



Estoy sumamente interesado en conocer tu circuito ya que levo rato dándome de cabezasos contra un electrón para hacer esto funcionar.
Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola Niccolo.
Cuál es tu problema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luciano (Nov 21, 2008)

entra a www.pablin.com.ar mira la parte de electronica/iluminacion.
hay un circuito que es un secuenciadorde 5 canles y 2 efectos, entre ellos el que buscas fijate a lo mejor te ayuda
suerte


----------



## 2VcArLoS2 (May 25, 2009)

Hola veo que aqui se habian estado tratando problemas como el que tengo hoy... necesito un circuito usando solo multiplexores, flip-flop y registros... que me realice las siguientes secuencias...
-se encienden de izquierda a derecha los numeros par y se mantienen durante la siguiente secuencia
-a continuacion de derecha a izquierda los numeros impar
-se apagan todos
-se encienden de izq a der hasta la mitad y despues de der a izq la otra mitad
-se apagan desde en medio hasta los extremos 
todo esto de forma automatica usando un pulso de reloj...
no tenemos muchas bases... AYUDA!


----------



## Chico3001 (May 25, 2009)

2VcArLoS2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola veo que aqui se habian estado tratando problemas como el que tengo hoy... necesito un circuito usando solo multiplexores, flip-flop y registros... que me realice las siguientes secuencias...
> -se encienden de izquierda a derecha los numeros par y se mantienen durante la siguiente secuencia
> -a continuacion de derecha a izquierda los numeros impar
> -se apagan todos
> ...



Puedes intentar leyendo sobre maquinas secuenciales, tambien conocidas como maquinas de Moore y Mealy

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Máquina_de_Moore
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Máquina_de_Mealy
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32453.html
http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/070101.htm
http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...3diSDw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4

Intenta resolver las ecuaciones y cuando te atores en algo puedes postear la pregunta en este foro y con gusto te ayudaremos....


----------



## 2VcArLoS2 (May 25, 2009)

Ok... revisare y regreso si tengo alguna duda,,, por lo pronto gracias!


----------



## VerYvlen (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola, estaba de paso y ya que leo, me interesa este tema. El año pasado hice un proyecto de una ruleta electrónica, tenía 2 demultiplexores por lo que mi ruleta tenía 32 leds que prender y los hice prender de forma alternada un demux y luego el otro, así sucesivamente. El punto es que tenía un circuito con un 555 de parada automática, y siempre paraba en un sólo demux. Mi problema se hizo terrible el día que lo expuse y mi ruleta sólo paraba en números rojos y ocasionalmente por un error de montaje en un número en led verde en particular. 
Aquí les subo mi diseño, tal vez me puedan decir en dónde me equivoqué y cómo puedo arreglarlo. Y espero que a alguien le sirva, el circuito hacía la secuencia perfecta.


----------

